# Best series of "Blackadder"?



## Not Meowth (Jul 10, 2008)

For me I think it's Blackadder II. Gotta love the Goblin song. And the "ballads" at the end of each episode were cool.

The Black Adder, Blackadder the Third and Blackadder Goes Forth all tie for second place.

If you voted "Never seen it", get and watch it *now*.


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

I can't choose. I love them all. And yes, that includes the first series.


----------



## Jolty (Jul 11, 2008)

II is my favourite, followed by Goes Forth :D

Lol I just watched all 4 seasons this last week


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I can't choose. I love them all. And yes, that includes the first series.


What's not to love about the first one?

"Run for the hills!"
"My Lord, they are coming from the hills!"
"Run AWAY from the hills! Run AWAY from the hills! If you see hills, run the other way..."


----------



## Music Dragon (Jul 11, 2008)

Actually that's the Blackadder quote I use the most often in daily conversation.

I was just saying because a lot of fans I've talked to either liked the first series the most, or liked it the least. Probably because it's kind of different from the other three.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

Music Dragon said:


> I was just saying because a lot of fans I've talked to either liked the first series the most, or liked it the least. Probably because it's kind of different from the other three.


Yes, I thought that. It's sort of rewriting history, rather than just shoehorning Blackadder into it. And there's no depiction of real historical events.

And Brian Blessed's voice is actually rather frightening...


----------



## Minish (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely III. ;D I loved Blackadder the most in it, I liked all the characters, it was awesome, and Blackadder was hot.

Also there was some of the best humour in that series.

Next comes II I suppose, and I guess IV is good but I tend to not lump it in with the other series. I liked I as well but I watched that last...


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 11, 2008)

I have a book containing the scripts to every Blackadder episode. ^^

I also have series 1-3 on DVD, and I've seen every Goes Forth episode but _Goodbyeee_ and the start of _General Hospital_.


----------



## Morbid (Jul 11, 2008)

Blackadder II and IV are godly. :D My favourite episodes are the first one from Series II (Bells?) and the first from IV (Captain Cook), hilarious.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jul 12, 2008)

Morbid said:


> Blackadder II and IV are godly. :D My favourite episodes are the first one from Series II (Bells?) and the first from IV (Captain Cook), hilarious.


It is indeed Bells.

"Bob's an odd name for a girl. Girls are usually called Elizabeth, or Mary..."
"Or Donald. I had three brothers and they were called Donald, Eric, and Basil."
"So why are you called Nursie?"
"That's not my real name. It's Bernard."
"Suits you, actually..."


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Jul 13, 2008)

The fourth series is my favourite.

I'd insert a funny quote here but it's three a.m. and my brain has stopped working ):


----------

